# Federgabel RockShox Reba Race Dual Air 120mm



## JMB (8. Januar 2011)

Ich biete eine Reba Race Dual Air Federgabel von 2010. Die Gabel wurde nicht gefahren, sondern stammt aus einem Komplettrad.
Federweg: 120mm 
Schaftdurchmesser: 1 1/8 Zoll
Schaftlänge: 175mm
Luftfederung
Externe Zugstufenverstellung
Einstellbare Druckstufe
Remote-Hebel wird mitgeliefert
Kralle ist bereits eingeschlagen 
Gewicht ca. 1484 Gramm

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sram-RockShox-Re...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a61ef8b7a


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Januar 2011)

du hast den ebay link vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

